# what about hamp/duroc cross?



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

I was casually perusing CL and saw some near-weaners down the road from me. Ad says duroc/hampshire cross, though the sow herself looks crossed, so not sure what percentages we're talking here.
Just curious if anyone can comment at all on this cross, in terms of growth and temperament? Grazing, rooting? Also, meat: super lean, marbled? Low fat?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Pig in a poke said:


> I was casually perusing CL and saw some near-weaners down the road from me. Ad says duroc/hampshire cross, though the sow herself looks crossed, so not sure what percentages we're talking here.
> Just curious if anyone can comment at all on this cross, in terms of growth and temperament? Grazing, rooting? Also, meat: super lean, marbled? Low fat?


Very fast growing and super lean meat most times. Good grazers and rooting depends on what is available for them. Low marble content. Low fat except if fatten out on straight corn. Temperament average for the most part. Very easy to raise and easy to keep with this cross.


----------



## PatriotEagle26 (Sep 4, 2015)

I have 2 Hamp X Duroc gilts, the Red one is very sweet and gentle and the black one, she's a little nippy and thinks she's a lap dog, she is the dominate one of the whole bunch. All in all they are good pigs, and are growing quickly.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

my 3 oldest girls from that cross, not purebred parents, they are great mothers, large litters. Love grazing and eating hay, but love rooting too. The pork from their litter mates was lean, but delicious. They have excellent dispositions, just don't make their piglets squeal!


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I love them. My boar is Poland China.


----------

